
Richest on the Web - thesash
http://richestontheweb.com/
======
shennyg
wow, interesting. reminds me of those pay for blocks of pixels sites... this
site may make some cash and get some news then everyone will copy it and get
nowhere because it is all about the idea and necessarily the implementation.

on a tech note, there is no SSL. It is run via stripe (which may mean my CC
info never hits their server) but that doesn't mean they shouldn't use SSL.

